# Dividing Heads



## MarkM (Oct 22, 2018)

Are you by any chance interested in selling the Brown and sharpe ?


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Oct 22, 2018)

Make an offer. I could be persuaded.


----------



## MarkM (Oct 22, 2018)

Well to be honest with you I was kinda hoping you d be looking at it as if now that you have that 210lb behemoth that goes with the machine the little (to you) Brownie will just collect dust in the corner and your probably gonna need the room it takes up and almost give it away.  Have along way to go before I am out of credit so I can t do much pursading these days and the thing with machining is your always looking for stuff!


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Oct 22, 2018)

Mark, I wish I could look at it from your perspective. Heck, I even bought a lotto ticket just to help me gain that perspective.  But I did not win.  I justified the 'behemoth' by planning to recoup my costs with the sale of the B&S. I still need to make 1 gear & a few parts to make it complete - so it'll be in the way a little longer.


----------



## MarkM (Oct 22, 2018)

We all need to win the lottery. When you really look at it we ll always be buying somthing!


----------

